# Manual chain hoist



## headcrab (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a manual chain hoist 1/2 to 1 ton, with at least a 20 foot lift. I can get hoists rated for whatever I want but they only have 10 foot lift.

Who makes this?


----------



## MPowers (Dec 28, 2012)

CM of course, among others. 

Up to 30' lift. *Note:* you can purchase additional lengths of lift and load chain for these models.
CM Hurricane Hand Chain Hoist

up to 20' lift. *Note:* you can purchase additional lengths of lift and load chain for some of these models.
Model LHH Coffing Hand Chain Hoist

I've got some in my install inventory with 40' lift. When I'm back in the office next week, I'll check what the brand and model is.


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2012)

Grainger has 7 models in their catalog.
Manual Chain Hoists - 1 ton - Hoist and Rigging - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## headcrab (Dec 28, 2012)

Found this today:
664-101703 - RiggingWarehouse.com

Has anyone bought from that website?


----------



## len (Dec 29, 2012)

I used manual hoists for the first (and hopefully last) time on a job recently. I was just labor for someone else, so not my choice. One of them was being used incorrectly, and the cover came off and the hoist broke. No up, no down. We had to repair it with gaff tape (the owner didn't have any spares). Yep. You read that right. I don't know how well these were maintained, so I can't blame the equipment design 100%, and it could have been user error as well, but the whole thing made me nervous enough to want to avoid them.


----------



## avkid (Dec 29, 2012)

We use them all the time for backdrops, never a problem other than sore arms.


----------



## MPowers (Dec 29, 2012)

len said:


> ...........I used manual hoists for the first (and hopefully last) time on a job recently. ........ One of them was being used incorrectly, .......... the hoist broke. .................. the whole thing made me nervous enough to want to avoid them.............



Like any piece of equipment, they are very good when used correctly for their intended purpose. I use them extensively on installs as I am often in a new structure where permanent power has yet to be run or new/renovated structures where power has been temporarily disconnected or is not available for motor chain hoists. 

As you stated, they were being used incorrectly, whose fault was that? Even if you were a hired hand and knew the use was incorrect, you should have spoken up. If you did and they didn't listen, well then, that's different. Of course the manual hoists I use are owned and maintained by us, they are a major brand designed for commercial use, not weekend motor pulling in your garage. It makes a difference. Right tool, used correctly, no problem. 

Don't give up on the product because of one bad experience, just give up on using things incorrectly, especially for lifting heavy objects. Oh, and yes, they're called "manual" hoists, they involve a bit of muscle power. It's called work. If it was easy.....they wouldn't call it work.


----------



## len (Dec 29, 2012)

MPowers said:


> As you stated, they were being used incorrectly, whose fault was that? Even if you were a hired hand and knew the use was incorrect, you should have spoken up.



To clarify, I didn't break it, someone else did. They were pulling the chain at an angle, not directly under the hoist. The cover snapped off and nearly hit someone in the head. I didn't speak up because I didn't know any better, either. Wasn't my show, I was just labor for another vendor. I'm told it was a fairly new hoist, but I have no idea of the maintenance history of it. 

It wasn't totally the fault of the product, but I still am not crazy about using them. I wouldn't use them again if there were any way around it. 

The other issue with the ones we used is that the excess chain doesn't (at least in a way that we could figure out) feed into a bag as the truss is being lifted. We had to go up in the lift and feed the chain manually into the bag. Motors are obviously more expensive, but I feel safer with them.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 31, 2012)

len said:


> The other issue with the ones we used is that the excess chain doesn't (at least in a way that we could figure out) feed into a bag as the truss is being lifted. We had to go up in the lift and feed the chain manually into the bag. Motors are obviously more expensive, but I feel safer with them.



The first time I bought industrial, manual chain hoists, I did not buy ones where the chain bag attached and ran into the same issue. I didn't mind too much since I had to go and put the pull chain up anyway. However, there are manual chain hoists better designed for our industry, like this one.


----------



## headcrab (Dec 31, 2012)

It appears that one could hang a suitable container below a hoist, to contain the dead end of the hoisting chain, provided that it is done in such a way that it does not interfere with any moving part.


----------



## MNicolai (Dec 31, 2012)

headcrab said:


> It appears that one could hang a suitable container below a hoist, to contain the dead end of the hoisting chain, provided that it is done in such a way that it does not interfere with any moving part.



Proceed with caution on homebrew solutions. A failure of such modification could allow a chain run to occur, and a chain of that size falling from that height is more than enough to harm or kill someone.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 31, 2012)

This is exactly the point of looking for self contained system. While I doubt that it would kill anyone, a chain run is a very real possibility. I would let the chain be loose while moving and then collect it when the lift was completed (along with the control chain).


----------

